# Opinions please



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I just went through the posts on the slapping the Archi and made me think of this house.

No, I had nothing to do with this, but I did build a very conventional deck in the rear.

This house is in a upper middleclass neighborhood of track houses in Palo Alto CA. Home of the Stanford University

My initial thought was that the neighbors must have loved this, and how does the planning dept accept something like this.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Another Archy needs to be slapped.

Unfortunately Planning Dept's. usually do not have any control over residential design.

Local Architectural Review Committees, sanctioned by CC&R's, usually have jurisdiction over local design. The exception would be in a historic area, that then may be controlled by the local Planning Dept. My 2 cents.:whistling


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Like we say "To each it's own..." nothing we can do about it, and if the house is confirming to local codes and requirements, building envelope and the house size... the house can look like a anything that comes to your wild imagination.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Well...it's certainly unique. There must not be any deed restrictions.


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

Griz summarized the city side. If they have no design review for that area, "let freedom ring".

It is very California, although not what I would expect in Palo Alto. You'll see that architectural "statement" in southern coastal Cali often. There is a sub-sect of arch design that loves the shock effect of contrasting traditional with modern when remodeling traditional homes. Is that an older dwelling, or newer construction? It has some craftsman/bungalow roof lines, but other than that looks like basic stucco facade. 90's development? 

If it's a bastardized 30's to 50's traditional home that is lost forever now, poo on them. As for exterior looks . . . . meh. Depends on the surroundings. I hate cookie cutter developments, so if one house stands out I usually respect that spirit.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

That house certainly would not fly in Atherton now would it. That little expensive city has design review. Waited a long time for an approval a few years back before Bldg permit would be released.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

I think the view from the garage is very ugly and unfortunate.

The elevation from the picture with the 4Runner is actually kind of interesting


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

The neighborhood is very nice, probably 20-30 years old. A nice tract of similar styles with some individuality.

What I'm curious about, is what, if anything, does that do for the values of surrounding homes, in the neighborhood. You can't see them, but each house is only separated by about 20', or less.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

redwood said:


> The neighborhood is very nice, probably 20-30 years old. A nice tract of similar styles with some individuality.
> 
> *What I'm curious about, is what, if anything, does that do for the values of surrounding homes, in the neighborhood*. You can't see them, but each house is only separated by about 20', or less.




Probably going to depend if or how much, the potential buyers are "offended" by the Architecture.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I worked in a development of late 60's- early 70's tract houses, all two story colonials.
The house across the street from where I was had an additon on the back that looked like the bow of a cargo ship. It was even painted a battleship grey color...went nice with the "used brick" on the front of the house.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Atleast it's not just a boring square box?


----------



## Calisota (Apr 15, 2011)

redwood said:


> The neighborhood is very nice, probably 20-30 years old. A nice tract of similar styles with some individuality.
> 
> What I'm curious about, is what, if anything, does that do for the values of surrounding homes, in the neighborhood. You can't see them, but each house is only separated by about 20', or less.


Minimal effect. Might turn someone off, but to each their own. It demonstrates investment and updating, which equates to pride of ownership, despite agreement on taste.

Depreciated assets (dwellings); dilapidated and run-down properties including landscaping; excess playground and toy equipment; noisy or aggressive dogs, etc. are all greater factors than taste. The neighborhood, school district, and available quality housing on the market, will all outweigh the goofy house across the street.


----------



## Clemens (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a picture from my hometown (long time ago)
These houses (about 60) are built as a cube back in the eighties.
Now that's what I call "interesting"
Clemens


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Clemens said:


> This is a picture from my hometown (long time ago)
> These houses (about 60) are built as a cube back in the eighties.
> Now that's what I call "interesting"
> Clemens


Now those look interesting. Did you ever go inside one? It looks like you would fall over.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

When you stop and think about it, even though tastes are different, it took a talented contractor to put that and the other "odd" jobs together.
In that respect my hats off to the workers that bring these from plans to reality. It shows they have skill.


----------



## Clemens (Apr 18, 2009)

I've been in one of them. I don't have pictures of them anymore (we are talking about early eighties) but I found a few on the web.
They are located in Rotterdam in the Netherlands.
Clemens


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I just found this tonight,,,,,some strange work...lol


http://theage.domain.com.au/photoga...n-austria-20110401-1crep.html?selectedImage=1








.


----------

